# Hello from Texas



## Icemaster109 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everyone. 

I am new the forums, 

A little about myself. 

I am a college senior, working on my degree in Applied Arts of Law Enforcement. I have a state peace officer license and worked as a cop for a short time before going back to school. I have done my time in the USCG and the USAF, both in Law Enforcement capacities. I have always been exposed to aviation - my father was a Air Traffic controller in the Air Force, and later on the civilian side for almost 30 years. Alot of his friends and so on were other aviation enthusiasts, fellow controllers, flight mechanics, pilots etc so I sat through alot of plane talk, air shows, and museums. 

So here I am...

Nice to meet everyone, and I'll see you around.


----------



## imalko (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome from a expat Texan!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Icemaster109.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## magnu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome and greeting from a Czech Republic8)
Where are you from? Got a good friends in Dallas and San Antonio.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

G'day Icemaster, nice to have you join us


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Where in Texas are you? We have several people here from the Dallas area, myself and RabidAlien just to name a couple.....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome, Ice. Hope to see you around.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Icemaster109 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, I am just North of Dallas. At the University of North Texas.


----------

